# Support to get active ‍♀️



## GurjSooch (Jan 1, 2022)

Hi All ♥️

Im wanting to get more active this coming year. I have put 2 and a half stone on in two years!  
I was hoping there was some support in terms of where I actually start with this? Any routines? Type of workouts? 
Meal plan is already in place to support weight loss
Thank you ♥️


----------



## travellor (Jan 1, 2022)

I'm just hitting the gym and dieting from Monday.
Booked in for an aqua aerobics session as well.


----------



## GurjSooch (Jan 1, 2022)

Ooo aqua aerobics I will look into that sounds fun. Thanks


----------



## travellor (Jan 1, 2022)

GurjSooch said:


> Ooo aqua aerobics I will look into that sounds fun. Thanks



It is very good. 
Lots of resistance type exercise, and with others of the same mind.


----------



## GurjSooch (Jan 1, 2022)

Itll help with muscle too I assume? Help with any loose skin


----------



## zuludog (Jan 2, 2022)

Last year I did a few things, but they slipped a bit during late autumn and the Christmas period, so from yesterday I've re-started doing them.

In the morning I do Tai Chi, which is a martial art, but not as fast or aggressive as things like judo & karate; find it on YouTube or Search Google for classes in your area
There's a bit of spiritual stuff with it, about  Increasing Life Force and Energy Levels, which you can use for motivation and to get yer 'ead focussed; or just ignore that and treat it as an exercise plan
It looks fairly gentle and easy, but at the end of a session I definitely feel as though I've done some exercise
You can do Aqua Tai Chi as well

Just before my evening meal I do Canadian Airforce Exercises - I did these years ago, and I'm trying to remember what I've half forgotten; but it's also on YouTube
You start off on simple exercises and see how far you can progress

Last year I went on walks around town, exploring the roads, side streets, back lanes and footpaths that all towns have.
Even though I live in a run down old mill town there are parks, Victorian buildings, and it's interesting to get to know all parts of where you live, even if they're a bit scruffy. I'll carry on with that, even in winter, just get myself well wrapped up

During the past 18 months or so of Covid a friend has walked along every road, street, lane and footpath in a 5 mile radius of his house
Apparently this has become a popular thing to do, and --

You get to see all of the area where you live
You get exercise & fresh air
A bit of motivation and something to aim for
The satisfaction comes from achieving everything, so even the shortest and little used path becomes just as important as the High Street
He said the only route he missed out was the by - pass because that is a dual carriageway with no footpath, and would be dangerous

Making the decision on diet & exercise is the hard part; actually doing it will follow
Let us know how you get on


----------



## GurjSooch (Jan 2, 2022)

These are some good ideas. Diet is the easier part for me. I can easily stick to a diet plan, but its the exercise that let me down I stop after a few days usually but im really going to put some effort in I must


----------



## zuludog (Jan 2, 2022)

GurjSooch said:


> These are some good ideas. Diet is the easier part for me. I can easily stick to a diet plan, but its the exercise that let me down I stop after a few days usually but im really going to put some effort in I must


Well, good luck!.....and as you might expect, it helps if you have a target and can envisage what you'd really like to be like after all your effort - I want to have lost xxx stone and/or get down to a xxx inch waist by Christmas Day

IMO it's better to do a small amount of exercise frequently and regularly than do longer sessions only now and again - though experts might say otherwise, but that suits me

Also set yourself shorter goals or targets along the way - on April 1st I will be this weight; on Midsummers Day I will be that weight, and so on

Perhaps you could start another Thread in the Weight Loss Section and tell us how you're going on. any problems, and so on
I did that a while ago, I think I'll start again - as you might have gathered Forum Members are very helpful and give you lots of support and interest, it all helps


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 2, 2022)

GurjSooch said:


> Hi All ♥️
> 
> Im wanting to get more active this coming year. I have put 2 and a half stone on in two years!
> I was hoping there was some support in terms of where I actually start with this? Any routines? Type of workouts?
> ...



Diabetes UK has a programme of support and help for people wanting to add more activity into their routine.

Perhaps drop @Francesca DUK or @Hannah Diabetes UK a line when the offices reopen on Wednesday?

Or take a look here for more details 


			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/free-1-1-telephone-sessions-to-help-you-get-moving.97071/


----------



## GurjSooch (Jan 2, 2022)

zuludog said:


> Well, good luck!.....and as you might expect, it helps if you have a target and can envisage what you'd really like to be like after all your effort - I want to have lost xxx stone and/or get down to a xxx inch waist by Christmas Day
> 
> IMO it's better to do a small amount of exercise frequently and regularly than do longer sessions only now and again - though experts might say otherwise, but that suits me
> 
> ...


Thank you, I will look into doing this.
Iv set myself 30 mins a day to start with. Keep ontop of that. I work 13hr shifts in a hospital and ill be honest im lazy after i finish. I want a bath and just sit on the sofa lol. Same with my next day off i will sleep in rather than waking at 5.30am to my work alarm lol. Its no excuse I just need to motivate myself


----------



## GurjSooch (Jan 2, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Diabetes UK has a programme of support and help for people wanting to add more activity into their routine.
> 
> Perhaps drop @Francesca DUK or @Hannah Diabetes UK a line when the offices reopen on Wednesday?
> 
> ...


Aw thank you so much for this! I will do for sure 


everydayupsanddowns said:


> Diabetes UK has a programme of support and help for people wanting to add more activity into their routine.
> 
> Perhaps drop @Francesca DUK or @Hannah Diabetes UK a line when the offices reopen on Wednesday?
> 
> ...


Aww thank you for this! I will look into this for sure


----------

